# Graph paper print..



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Many project plans require you to do a layout on graph paper. While this is available at most office supply stores it tends to be pricey. Download the PDF file and print your own. You can tape pages together for larger projects.


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

*33 spaces on the "x" axis....*

Hello,

I am new to this forum and I just printed your 8.5 x 11 graph paper in PDF form. 

I just counted 33 squares for the "X" axis.

What scale do you use for this size paper ?

Thanks,

Neil


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

neiltsubota said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum and I just printed your 8.5 x 11 graph paper in PDF form.
> 
> ...


There are 34 squares across and 44 squares vertically on the 8-1/2 x 11 sheet. Each square is 1/4 inch but most printers will not print to the edge of the paper and will either shrink the lines down to fit the printable area, or chop off the edges, depending how you set up your print job (i.e. you want it to cut off the edges).


----------



## SawTooth1953 (Dec 23, 2010)

Here is a site that offers graph paper to print: 1/4", 1/5", centimeter, and isometric:

Free Graph Paper Template - Printable Graph Paper and Grid Paper

Spence


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

*Quarter Inch = a foot !*



RJM60 said:


> There are 34 squares across and 44 squares vertically on the 8-1/2 x 11 sheet. Each square is 1/4 inch but most printers will not print to the edge of the paper and will either shrink the lines down to fit the printable area, or chop off the edges, depending how you set up your print job (i.e. you want it to cut off the edges).


This fine at 1/4" = 1' This is the scale that archtectual drawing are set for.

Neil


----------



## lemezis (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks this has been a great help to me as I can rarely get into town to purchase graph paper. As a beginner to woodworking I need all the help I can get


----------



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

I have an entire Kitchen to do in my house, so I made up an Excel Spreadsheet template to draw out my cutting sheets for the plywood components. The sheet is in Landscape mode, with 3 sheets at 48" X 96". I used the Excel Help to tell me how to change the printable Grid lines to a light green. If you use Excel, its under Tools|Options|View in the Windows Options box at the bottom. Where it says Automatic, click and pick a color. Just remember to reset it!

The grid is in 1/16" = 1" scale (very small for the computer, but good enough to lay out the parts, once printed, with lots of notation space.

I also made up a Bill Of Materials template in Excel. No dollar columns, but room to add them, if you want.

No macros or formulas, just printable. You can unzip and move them to your "Program Files\Microsoft Office\Templates\1033", usually on the C: drive. The 1033 is the MS Language code. You might have a different numbered directory that your installation setup for you.

I did the BOM template with 3 tabbed sheets, because my projects often need related sub-projects (hotwater on-demand enclosure box, under the sink cabinet, etc.)

View attachment ShopBOM.zip


Its in Window's Compressed ZIP format (Winzip?) 6.6 KB with both files inside.

Also found a real Freebie from the Woodbin site - CutList. Small but useful.
Cut List


----------

